# The Start Of Something Grey and Chaosy



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

*Grey and Chaosy_The assembly*

I'm starting an undivided chaos marine army and I'm going to order everything I need to start (including a squad) in a few days time (as soon as my cheques clear).

Here's the scheme and symbol, I also hope to add in any fluff as I progress :victory:

And if any of you really want to know they are called the
Devourers Of Hope​
*edit* fixed the broken pic








My thanks go to the B&C space marine painter :biggrin:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Methinks your link is broken, but it's always nice to see a custom chaos chapter. Most people who make up their own chapter do 'loyal marines.'


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Inquisitor Varrius,
The pic is fixed now k:


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

i like the scheme - i am planning something similar for my own renegades, but for some reason have the urge to add purple to it.

like the name - is there any fluff to go with it yet? where'd they come from/why they turned etc?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks promising, the grey contrasted with a few black areas, the green helmet lenses and fire of the chaptersymbol should really work well. Looking forward to the first minis!


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Well as of Drax's request here's some fluff.

_Exactly 1 year before the end of Abaddons 13th Black Crusade an Astartes fleet was spotted on the edge of the Eye of Terror. Knowing nothing of it's true origins the inhabitants of the nearby planet of Blackened Faith let the interstellar fighters land.

It is recorded that out of the ships came a force of Maroon armoured marines who stated that they were there to protect. The leaders, obviously obliged and indeed elated, at the sudden offer of defense casually accepted it.


Just 1 year later a neaby explorator vessel noticed a lifeless planet on the fringe of the Eye. A research vessel was immediately sent down to the planet. The atmosphere held next to no gases of any kind that could be used for anything. The entire surface scorched black by some massive force of energy.
At the exact North pole of the planet the explorators found a single black Iron arrow pointing out into the vaccum of space.
The origins of it unknown they left....._
(to be continued)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I managed to pop down to the local games workshop yesterday and halfords to pic up the stuff I need to get started:

1 can of grey primer
1 CSM squad boxed set
1 chaos lord blister
1 pot of foundation dheneb stone

I'll be buying the codex later as that was all the cash I had on me at the time.

I'll post pics of the assembly.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

And here's some fluff also.

_The planet of Blackened Faith was one of many that was deemed worthy of Astartes protection during the Abaddons 13th Black Crusade.
The Astartes chapter sent to guard the planet along with it's Imperial Population was the Imperial Fists although towards the end of The Black Crusade there duties werer relieved and were replaced by the Sons of Zanzibar. 
Born from the Roboute (sp?) Guilliams sacred geneseed during the 21st founding the chapter grew to full strength extremely quickly. The primarchs geneseed coinciding magnificently well with the raw recruits used and very few subjects produced negative effects from the many transplants needed for the transformation into a space marine. There was no recorded mutations in the geneseed either bringing about the belief that the chapter had been bodily blessed by the Emperor himself.

It was reported on the day, of the chapters supposed landing on the planet of Blackened Faith, that all communications to the fleet, and that of the Imperial officials on the planet itself were lost._

Now here's all the parts ready to start the creation of the mysterious traitors.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's a proper update (finally:fool
I'm part way through making the marine squad and I've finished making my lord, who I'm quite pleases with actually.
Anyway here it is...









And here's a little extra. A wip sorcerer conversion.









Oh, and here's some fluff.

Imperial Inquisitors have heavily guarded the true past of the devourers of hope. And for good reason.
From the limited information gathered from the site of betrayal the magos biologis have theorised that the planet was exposed to high intensity warfare and orbital bombardment. Some lesser damaged areas show fields of corpses, killed not by the bombardments themselves but some unknown sorcerous powers and vicious close combat activity.

The levels of damage and evidence on the planet vary from pele to pole, the nrthern hemisphere being much more barren than the south. At the very south pole it is noted that a pile of human skeletal remains, approximately 700 feet high, has been gathered, but to what end, no one knows.

At the North is a single black iron arrow puncturing up through the rock. It is not known how this could have survived the orbital attacks as tests show weapons and explosive residue, used in many orbital armourments, covering the metal construction.
Along the equator is a site of even greater awe than the two previous mysteries combined. Around the entire planet is a wall of charred remains, including all manner of skeletal remains, masonry and weapons. All stacked on top of one another. Areas of the wall vary in size, quality and materials but almost 40% of the barrier can be seen from orbit.

If all this can be accounted to a supposedly loyal astartes chapter, The Emperor only knows whether the astartes are really safe enough a fighting force to protect us and not too much a risk as to turn on the very thing they were made to protect.
The Imperium.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry for the slight hijack, but you use halfords primer on models? How does it turn out if you don't mind me asking? 

Nice work so far by the way, I like the fluff.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, squeek I've got to say that it works great, even in todays extremely high humidity (99% percent or something) so I would advise using it. Only, whatever you do, don't get anywhere closer than 25cm otherwise the paint builds up really quickly and ruins the detail.
Thanks :victory:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks I may well give it a go, what is colour range like? I know it is lazy as I could just go and take a look, but the website is rubbish and I figure you might save me a trip tomorrow


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

*Test Mini*

The colour range is nice and varied and should have everything from khaki green to plain black from what I can remember k:
Okay I've now painted a test mini (my first paint job in about a month:crazy and I pretty damn chuffed with it if you don't mind me saying :so_happy:
Anyway here he is, Ol' Horny Boy
And please do tell me what you think.


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

Looking really good. That symbol is sweet. 

I especially like the Lord/Champ with the chainsword stuabbed into the ground, can we have some closups of him, please.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks *stormshroud*:grin:
I've actually change the lord a bit since that pic (removed the sword actually:blush but if any of the changes don't suit you or anyone else viewer this thread please *DO* say.
Painting has been a bit slow today (need new brushes) but I've still managed to get 1/4 of the way through 3 more marines.

Anyway, here are the close-ups as you asked.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

this is coming on nicely luthor - good stuff!


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Drax.:grin:
It just so happens that I managed to finish one more marine.
There are three more on the final stages of completion so expect those done some time soon.
But here's a pick of the squad so far.


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

nice work on the marines m8 love the colour sceme.
and in my opinion the lord looked better with the sword, but still looks sweet


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Great Job Luthor i like the paint scheme a lot and that lord is just plain awesome


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for your kind words.
I painted yet another marine so here's a fresh pic of the squad.









Here's a wip shot of the entire army as well.









*Anyone got any ideas for what I should buy next?*


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks really nice- I especially like the subtle weathering effects. 

I like the realistic colour scheme though I expect some people will assume you are playing iron warrriors!

2 slight reservations- 

(1) I preferred the old pose of your chaos lord and;

(2) it looks to me as if the skull on the end of one of your marine's bolter would have been shot off by now as it is in the line of fire.. it would at least have some scorch marks!


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Vashtek said:


> (2) it looks to me as if the skull on the end of one of your marine's bolter would have been shot off by now as it is in the line of fire.. it would at least have some scorch marks!


Yes...I forgot about that.
I'll add some scorch marks in. The skull isn't directly in the way so I'll just do some scorch weathering.
Also, thanks a lot for your praise, I'm pretty much living off of it at the moment.


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

Looking good, making steady process. 

I preferred the Lords old pose I'm afraid. He looked a bit more imposing the new pose reminds me of the Bond villan Blofeld, as if he should be holding a white cat.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

And out of the Darkness came a wip of the lord who is now a sorcerer!
*THE DEVOURER​*(Scheduled for a elevation to daemon prince)​
_A master of the sorcerous powers of chaos 'The Devourer', as he is now known, has become far more than any chapter master ever could.
The posesser of The Book of Death and Herald of Flames, he has made his mark on both traitors, aliens and loyalists alike. No one knows when the Devourers of Hope will strike but their leader will always be at the forefront of the fighting, coldly dispatching his enemies and throwing their lifeless corpses to the flames of chaos.

Many believe that The Devourer was once chapter master Zanzibar. If this is true, the loyalty in him is far gone and what was once vicious piouty has turned into deep corruption that has flowed into every corner of the chapter. Staining the astartes honour and replacing it with mutation and insanity.
It is said that The Devourer alone is responsible for almost 1,000,000 deaths and that the constant attention from the chaos gods has destroyed what's left of his human spirit.
It is just a small amount of time before he either is destroyed completley by a sudden burst of mutations or is elevated beyond all others, to daemon prince._


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn nice work so far, love the lord especially.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Great work, the lord is really cool, but i prefered the sword, he looked like an old warrior, who was there in the Horus Heresy, and who is searching something or someone on the battlefield...

Did you paint the icons by yourself??? good job! :victory:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking very nice, I must say! :good: 

The Lord looks like absolute greatness; only reservation I have is that I did prefer the sword, but still...excellent work so far. Keep it up!


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the Lord love.
He's embarassed now :blush:


> Did you paint the icons by yourself??? good job!


Yes I did. They're actually surprisingly easy to do 
I'm annoyed that the swords more favoured than the claw now he's painted but when I upgrade him to a DP I'll do some heavy converting to make him look similar:grin:
I'm busy with Graphics coursework today so don't expect any updates until tommorow.
Thanks,
LH


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry to everyone who's been following this thread but time consumption from painting has forced me to put a stop to the Devourers of Hope (for now) as significant updates have become impossible to finish because of the average time spent on each model.
So I'll be starting on an alpha legion army, and instead try my hand at speed painting. Although, this does mean the end of this thread, be sure to expect much more from the Alphas'.
You've been a lot of help and this thread's helped my skills greatly.

Thankyou,
Alfie


----------

